# Your Best Bee Tree Photo



## kejramer (Jun 6, 2009)

So I have thought about doing this for some time. Starting a thread of Bee Tree Photos. 
Most feral hives are well off the ground. The opening is at the ground with an opening for upper entrance a little higher. Here is mine. Lets see yours.







Close up upper.







Close up lower.








Keith


----------



## Dwarvencheif (Aug 11, 2017)

Still looking for wild hives to photograph


----------

